# Universidades buenas de electronica en España



## geramex (Ene 15, 2012)

Hola soy de México y estoy pensando en hacer algún tipo de intercambio internacional y quisiera saber cuales son las mejores universidades en España que involucren mucho a la electrónica como uno de sus campos de experiencia. Si alguien que viva en España o que ya haya vivido algún tiempo ahí tiene algún tipo de información sera bien recibida. Gracias.


----------

